# >>>>PLEASE READ<<<< Hidden Comments by Administration info.



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

We are currently fixing an exploit involving all comments which have recently been hidden by administration. Please bear with us. 

Addedly, if you have any submissions with comments hidden by administration, PLEASE send in a TT and it will be taken care of as soon as we can. I have done (IE: restored) several handfulls of these, but it's already nearing 2am for me and a few other admins. Again, we will be restoring comments, just send in a TT, or *heck, post the links here and we'll deal with them*. Just please be patient with us <3

Thanks so much!
_PS: No more threads on the issue, I'll be locking all prior threads so this one is more apparent. :3_

*EDIT:* If main site is down, just take the night off and have fun! If the site is up and running, send in a TT or post the links here.

*EDIT #2*: *PLEASE do not derail this thread as it makes it harder for me and other admins to take care of these issues. Thanks!*


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.  I figured that's what was going on. My mate ~Statik has a few hidden by admin comments on his ID. :0 those were the only ones i noticed, since i didn't check mine at all.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 16, 2010)

Much more elaborate then saying "an issue," now I can't make disingenuous assertions about what it could be about. /sadface

For a while users have begged for the ability to hide comments, yet even without implementation of such a petulant feature have they have found ways to abuse it.
The amount of insult these people have subjected themselves to is staggering.


----------



## timoran (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmm, I would send in a Trouble Ticket, but the site seems to be in Administrative Mode.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope that the person responsible gets a nice permaban.

Thanks for the official announcement.


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

Go ahead and post links here then, and we'll dig through them.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

The only thing that will make this worse is if the hide comments feature is still there

hehe


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

Ahkahna said:


> Go ahead and post links here then, and we'll dig through them.


 
Links from a site we can't get on?

Edit: oh there we go ^^


----------



## Kihari (Oct 16, 2010)

All those hidden comments will all have to be unhidden by hand?  Ouch.  Didn't even think about that.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey it's werkin' again


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry, as an admin I can view everything >.< It's very late, I'm super tired. Sorry about that, I'll just make note of it in the post.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 16, 2010)

Site has been restored, but is still read only.


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

-fixed-  Link to my mate's id 3 admin comments in there..


----------



## Summercat (Oct 16, 2010)

FA is back up and out of read-only mode.


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

Gothhana said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4637453/  Link to my mate's id 3 admin comments in there..


 
restored!


----------



## Sunktokeca (Oct 16, 2010)

I posted a TT, if it's any help. 

thank you!!


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Oct 16, 2010)

I gots a few here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1789242/


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

EricTheMoogle said:


> I gots a few here:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1789242/


 
Restored! :3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1788424/#cid:14969471


----------



## Electrocat (Oct 16, 2010)

My hero *bows down*
Thank you so very much, I think these are all of mine

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1789342/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4638162/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636145/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636090/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636032/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4634762/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4634552/


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

links with removed comments:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4612982

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4638697

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4635912/


----------



## Koof1313 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's one I noticed. Its the only one on my own profile I've seen.
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1789095/
WARNING: NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636884/
This artwork isn't mine but I noticed a couple of the comments have the mysterious 'Hidden By Admin' tag.

Also wanted to let you know that I appreciate the hard work you're all putting into fixing this. <3


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

Electrocat said:


> My hero *bows down*
> Thank you so very much, I think these are all of mine
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1789342/
> ...


 


Adelio Altomar said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1788424/#cid:14969471


 
restored!


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

Koof1313 said:


> Here's one I noticed. Its the only one on my own profile I've seen.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1789095/
> WARNING: NSFW
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636884/
> ...


 


AngelAito said:


> links with removed comments:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4612982
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, we'll try and get it all resolved as best we can. It might take a little while, but, I'll at least try to drudge through them as I can.
And, restored!


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 16, 2010)

Edit: [Disregard]


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

Ahkahna said:


> And, restored!


 
Thanks <3


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright, as of 2:03 am I am going to bed. We will get back to restoring comments asap.


----------



## Shade_Koopa (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4635704

about 5 on this page in the comments.


----------



## Kannos (Oct 16, 2010)

Seems like most of mine are being restored, but the ones that are a priority for me are here: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1789697/ The posts with some of these commissioner's refs are hidden, so I can not access them to do my work. If you guys can unblock those, that would be awesome. No worries about the other stuff that may be blocked on my account, I'm in no hurry as I understand that you guys have a daunting task ahead. Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Thank you so much for the speedy fix!


----------



## Koof1313 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ahkahna said:


> Thanks, we'll try and get it all resolved as best we can. It might take a little while, but, I'll at least try to drudge through them as I can.
> And, restored!



Thanks so much. 8D I didn't expect it to be restored so quickly, I really appreciate it though! <3


----------



## timoran (Oct 16, 2010)

So was the exploit actually closed that fast, or was the solution just ipbanning the person who used it?


----------



## CardiaJS (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1789121/


----------



## Swatcher (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay, here's a bunch that I've noticed:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636966/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4638769/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4638307/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4637730/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4637689/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636966/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636301/


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2010)

Told you it would get abused within the week.


----------



## Ratchet4620 (Oct 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Told you it would get abused within the week.


 Tru facts!


----------



## Kirune (Oct 16, 2010)

hiding comments sux
get rid of it


----------



## DevHalena (Oct 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Told you it would get abused within the week.


 
Pretty much this!


----------



## Voodoowolf (Oct 16, 2010)

things that have hidden comments - 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4621115
i think that is the only one tho


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2010)

DevHalena said:


> Pretty much this!


 And that my friends is why you don't make a highly exploitable function.


----------



## Artslave (Oct 16, 2010)

No huge rush, but whenever you guys have the time({Put me as a low priority!!)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1787871/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4635926/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636024/

There might be more but I haven't spotted them. If I see them I'll post another reply to the thread <3

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 16, 2010)

Shade_Koopa said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4635704
> 
> about 5 on this page in the comments.


 



CardiaJS said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1789121/


 


Swatcher said:


> Okay, here's a bunch that I've noticed:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636966/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4638769/
> ...





Voodoowolf said:


> things that have hidden comments -
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4621115
> i think that is the only one tho





Artslave said:


> No huge rush, but whenever you guys have the time({Put me as a low priority!!)
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1787871/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4635926/
> ...



Got'em.


----------



## mantitaur (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a couple as well:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4635578
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4635584/


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 16, 2010)

Got'em as well.


----------



## Gasmask (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4638635/ Two here

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4625457 One here


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 16, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Velos (Oct 16, 2010)

I guess I'll add two more.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4638229/ and
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4638173/


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 16, 2010)

Got it.


----------



## Nerofumo (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you so much for your efforts, i have just one comment hidden on journal, so if you coluld fix this when you have the time:
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1790047/


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 16, 2010)

There you are. :3


----------



## Moonlightpaw (Oct 16, 2010)

Self Problem by me and my Wife.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4637760/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4637668/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4632366/


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 16, 2010)

Erledigt.


----------



## slaphappybunny (Oct 16, 2010)

Just one =]

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1787913/


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Oct 16, 2010)

So, someone's been hiding random comments?

Here's one. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4511117


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4638421  Another one I found.

And another:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4638375


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 16, 2010)

You're MANUALLY un-hiding comments? Why?

Can't you just un-hide every comment then let people re-hide whatever they want hidden?


----------



## Terrah. (Oct 16, 2010)

Do we have to post a link to have our comments restored, or does that just speed up the process?


----------



## Wolf Pup TK (Oct 16, 2010)

Hm, I think only these two in my gallery got hit:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4635502/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4630655/

Thanks!


----------



## Crosswise (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4638799
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4623693

Just two, but on some of my friend's art I've been blocked as well.

I feel like it would be a lot more productive if you just reversed ALL the hidden comments on the site, but that's just me. Regardless, thanks for doing this for us.


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

Snagged them all.

Also, *PLEASE do not derail this thread as it makes it harder for me and other admins to take care of these issues. Thanks!*


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4637485 <- this has hidden ones. its not mine, but i recently faved it and noticed some were missing


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

Ahkahna said:


> *PLEASE do not derail this thread as it makes it harder for me and other admins to take care of these issues. Thanks!*


 
It would be easier to not derail this thread if you hadn't kneejerk locked the other one.

Since we now know all the comments were hidden by the same invoker_id, it is not necessary to manually unhide all these comments. It can be done in a few seconds. Point yak here for the secret decoder key: http://eevee.livejournal.com/329409.html


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's a few:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4635962
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4636184/


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

Restored!


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

this is a waste of time

just get yak to do a database request on the invoker_id eevee used


----------



## Ahkahna (Oct 16, 2010)

Rossyfox said:


> this is a waste of time
> 
> just get yak to do a database request on the invoker_id eevee used



I gave it to yak. 
I know it's a waste of time, but I am doing it anyway since I'm here and currently available.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

It is also a waste of the users' time. If they knew they didn't have to manually track and report these things, just that it will take a few more hours to fix all of it automatically in an instant, I don't think they would be doing it.

I know you're trying to be helpful and all but I think it is just making a bigger deal out of this than it deserves.


----------



## Lunar_Prodigy (Oct 23, 2010)

the hide comments feature is not seeming to be working any more? i tried to hide a rude comment left on a submission and it just keeps it up there. Even my friends account saw the comment.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 23, 2010)

Lunar_Prodigy said:


> the hide comments feature is not seeming to be working any more? i tried to hide a rude comment left on a submission and it just keeps it up there. Even my friends account saw the comment.


 
Seems to be working fine on my end. How odd. When the confirmation dialogue box pops up, you hit 'ok', right? *scratches his head*


----------



## Lunar_Prodigy (Oct 23, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Seems to be working fine on my end. How odd. When the confirmation dialogue box pops up, you hit 'ok', right? *scratches his head*


 
yup, id hit ok but then after the message would still remain there. even viewed logged out ( and using a friends account as the submission was mature ) . but the rude comment remained. only way to get rid of it was to actually delete the submission and resubmit it (though i blocked the troublemaker from future posts ).  Would prefer not to have to block people and delete and resubmit which is why i like the hide feature. It may have been a glitch? ill report if it happens again in the future. when i tried to update the file with an updated version it kept the old version as well so may be related? unsure.


----------

